# BFN and BFP!!!



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I got my BFN this morning, was expecting it as was bleeding yesterday.

My recipient got a BFP!!! I am soooo pleased for her.

I spent most of yesterday crying and now feel stronger, although had a little wobble when I asked about the recipient. Not coz she got a positive but more that it re-enforced the fact that my body is bloody useless, even though I have 5 yr old twins. 

I have spoken to the clinic and the nurse mentioned there may be a problem with the amount of progesterone I was given. Obviously there is no problem with my eggs and even the embryologist was positive when they were put back in. 

Has anyone else had this type of problem

Tor x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry can't answer your question but just wanted to give you a massive hug      for being so selfless and donating and giving someone else the opportunity to feel such joy.  Its rubbish about the level of drugs, really hope your next go is the one.  And it makes no difference if you already have twins, if you still want more....your body isn't useless, its just a very cruel senseless thing.


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww thanks sabah m. x


----------



## alps (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a BFN day before .....i too had good quality embroys but for some reason they just refused to implant 
I have been thinking the same thing..my body is bloody useless or may be toxic!..wish things were easier and could be explained...
but good luck to u for your future treatment...


----------

